# Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?



## Grozz (21. August 2017)

*Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

Hey, 

Ich bin derzeit an der schwierigen Wahl eines 34-35" Monitors. 
Meine Kriterien sind GSync 34" aufwärts und 21:9.
Dort gibt es eigentlich nur 4 Monitore. 
Den Asus ROG PG348Q 
Den Acer X34 
Den Acer Z35P 
Und den Omen X35 

Derzeit favorisiere ich den Asus. Bin ich dabei auf der richtigen Fährte oder doch lieber einen anderen? 
Das alle Probleme haben ist mir klar aber ich möchte so wenig wie möglich haben. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen? Ist der Asus doch das beste oder lieber nen anderen? 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ssi (21. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

2 haben IPS und 2 VA Panel. IPS hat bessere Farben, stabileren Blickwinkel und schnellere Reaktionszeit aber VA hat den besseren Kontrast und Schwarzwert. Was ist dir lieber ?


----------



## Viking30k (21. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

Hm ich selber habe den asus bin sehr zufrieden damit zu den anderen kann ich leider nichts sagen


----------



## FranzFerdinand69 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

Alle 4 genannten Monitore sind maßlos überteuerte teletubbi Kiddi super duper "Gaming" Quatsch Monitore,die mehr Schwächen als Stärken haben.

Besonders beim Acer und beim Asus,die übertaktete LG Panels Marke Asbach Uralt als wahre "E-Sport" Monitore anpreisen,wird man auch Spaß mit gelben Pissecken und Spulenpfiepen haben.

Wenn schon 21:9,dann lieber LG (IPS) oder einen mit Samsung (VA) Panel


----------



## Grozz (21. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

Also derzeit habe ich einen Dell u2515h und ich finde den von den Farben her schon ganz angenehm. Aber da ich eh nicht der CSGO Zocker bin brauch ich auch nicht die schnellste Reaktionszeit. 
Also eig ist mir das relativ da ich bisher nur IPS und TN hatte 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sanyoo01 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

Hab den Asus bin soweit Zufrieden aber ist natürlich ein Glücksspiel. Meiner hat moderates BLB in den linken Ecken. Stört im Normalen Betrieb aber überhaupt nicht. Kenn noch 3 andere mit dem Asus 2 davon sind sehr zufrieden. Der dritte hatte Tatsächlich etwas Pech. Starke Scanlines und BLB. Austauschmodell war noch um einiges schlimmer aber beim 3ten Anlauf hats dann auch bei ihm geklappt.


----------



## Grozz (21. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

Naja darauf stelle ich mich schon ein aber hoffe mal das ich Glück habe aber brauche halt ein Modell was ich halt kaufen kann [emoji16]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Atent123 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*



0ssi schrieb:


> 2 haben IPS und 2 VA Panel. IPS hat bessere Farben, stabileren Blickwinkel und schnellere Reaktionszeit aber VA hat den besseren Kontrast und Schwarzwert. Was ist dir lieber ?



Seit wann hat IPS kürzere Reaktionszeiten ?
Moderne VA Panels können es in Sachen Farben mit IPS aufnehmen ohne Probleme.
Der Blickwinkel verändert die Schwarzdarstellung bei VA da hast du recht.


----------



## Grozz (21. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

Könnt ihr mir was zum Omen sagen? den finde ich vom Design am besten.


----------



## 0ssi (21. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Seit wann hat IPS kürzere Reaktionszeiten ?



CtC IPS 5ms VA 9ms


----------



## Atent123 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*



0ssi schrieb:


> CtC IPS 5ms VA 9ms



Quelle ?
Ich finde keinen Einzigen Test mit Reaktionszeit Messungen zum Omen und dem Z35P.


----------



## 0ssi (21. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

Der AOC AG352UCG hat das gleiche Panel.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

Bei gleicher Einstellung:
AOC S/W 8,6ms  GtG 2,6ms  GtG avg. 6,4ms
Asus S/W 12,8ms  GtG 8,6ms  GtG avg. 10,4ms

Wenn du schon Werte angibst, dann bitte auch alle.


----------



## 0ssi (22. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

Man nimmt aber Praxiswerte also Overdrive auf mittlerer Stufe und CTC weil genau das die Reaktionszeit in Spielen widerspiegelt.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

Ja toll, das ist die mittlere Stufe bei beiden Monitoren.
Und CtC nimmst du nur, weil es deine Meinung unterstützt und die, das wissen wir ja alle, stellt die einzige Wahrheit dar.


----------



## 0ssi (22. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

Es ist eigentlich eher ein technischer Fakt, daß die 35er mit VA Panel etwas mehr Schlieren als die 34er mit IPS aber wenn du das anders siehst ok.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

Dann guck mal bei tftcentral was die bei GtG messen. 
Liegt es dann immer noch an CtC? 

Btw, deine persönlichen Angriffe kannst du mal stecken lassen.


----------



## Grozz (22. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

Jungs nich böse gemeint aber zoffen könnt ihr euch woanders [emoji16]
Ich brauche sinnvolle Ratschläge und nicht welches Panel nun besser ist zumal die Unterschiede für mich kaum ersichtlich sind. Ich muss sowas nebeneinander sehen ob nun IPS oder VA ist mir schnuppe Hauptsache kein TN .
Habe mir jetzt erstmal einen Asus Bestellt da dieser doch der beliebteste von allen ist um zu gucken ob der was taugt. Mal sehen bin gespannt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

TN gibt es nicht in dem Format und der Auflösung.
Mal gucken was du zum Asus sagst.


----------



## Viking30k (22. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

Bin auch gespannt aufs review  ich hab den Asus auch finde den schon sehr geil kein fiepen und nur geringe gelbe Ecken


----------



## Grozz (26. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

So Monitor ist vorhin angekommen hab ihn mal angeschlossen um zu gucken wie er läuft. Also etwas BLB in der linken oberen Ecke hat er was aber für mich nicht so störend ist das ich ihn zurückschicken würde. Ansonsten auf was soll ich denn am besten noch achten? 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

Ob er dir gefällt.
Klingt komisch, aber die Wahrnehmung ist sehr subjektiv.
Wenn dich nichts stört und du zufrieden bist, ist alles gut.


----------



## Grozz (28. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

ja also ich bin eig mehr als zufrieden. Muss mich aber erstmal an die Größe gewöhnen da es doch ziemlich brachial ist. Aber grade die 100Hz sind echt geil


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

Dann ist doch alles super.
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Grozz (28. August 2017)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*

Ich danke dir  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mAwA88 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Beste Wahl für UWQHD Monitor?*



FranzFerdinand69 schrieb:


> Alle 4 genannten Monitore sind maßlos überteuerte teletubbi Kiddi super duper "Gaming" Quatsch Monitore,die mehr Schwächen als Stärken haben.
> 
> Besonders beim Acer und beim Asus,die übertaktete LG Panels Marke Asbach Uralt als wahre "E-Sport" Monitore anpreisen,wird man auch Spaß mit gelben Pissecken und Spulenpfiepen haben.
> 
> ...



Würde hier mal gerne noch drauf eingehen. Habe ca die selben Monitore im  Kopf. Jedoch benötige ich GSync. Was kannst du also empfehlen ? LG  weder Samsung bieten GSync, was also machen ? Viele Möglicheiten hat man  dort dann leider nicht.

Würde vorallem gerne mal was zum Omen lesen. Rein Optisch der schönste und hat auch sonst alles was man sich wünscht. Jedoch hat bisher nur "chip.de" diesen dann auch vernichtet.


----------

